# Microclimate OLED



## kristiinae (Jul 27, 2018)

Has anyone got a Microclimate OLED dimming or pulse thermostat? Has anyone even heard anything about it? I'm looking for opinions on this one. Link to the stat: https://www.reptilecentre.com/microclimate-oled-pulse-black-600w_p31592282.htm
I'm planning to order this stat, it's one of the very few Microclimate stats that are available in my country, but I haven't found many reviews. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jam5971 (Dec 31, 2016)

I’ve no experience of that particular thermostat, but I’ve got a Microclimate Evo thermostat and have had no problems so far with it. On my experience so far with the Evo I’d happily order one of the stats you’re looking at. Most people’s experience of Microclimate thermostats seem good from what I’ve read


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

